# My Fluval Ebi aka Shrimpland



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

This tank has been in the making since I first started it at the beginning of the year, and has gone through numerous re-scapings. I want to give thanks to IPU Richmond, Frank and his wife from AQ LED for there great service, along with the members here I have purchased from.

*The Setup*

Lighting: Zetlight Nano
Equipment: Fluval Ebi Nano Shrimp Habitat filtered by an Aquaclear 20 With custom sponge cover and an Eheim 2215 with a dual sponge filter attached to the return hooked up to an air pump and a custom sponge cover for the intake.
CO2: 10lbs aluminium tank Regulator with bubble counter and a Diffuser
Substrate: Fluval Plant Stratum
Parameters: PH: 6 N3/N4: 0 NO2: 0 NO3: 30ppm GH: 5 / 89.5 KH: 3 / 53.7
Fertilization: Special mix watered down in a spray bottle twice a week
Plants: Marimo Ball (Aegagropila linnaei) Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus) Lilacina (Alternanthera reineckii ) HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides) Anacharis (Egeria densa)
Inhabitants: 3 Almano, 10 CRS, 4 SSS CBS 1 Bee, 1 Fire Red, 3 Cherry, 2 Yellow Fire, Ramshorn Snails & MTS

*The Pictures*


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

Reserved for more pictures


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

Reserved for more pictures


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

Tank mostly striped down to rock with java fern and sponge filter Lost all my crystals moving  back in march


----------

